# Η Κατιούσα



## nickel (Nov 2, 2014)

Η Κατιούσα είναι ρώσικο υποκοριστικό της Κάτιας, που κι αυτή είναι χαϊδευτικό της Αικατερίνης. Το τραγούδι _Κατιούσα_, που βρέθηκε στην επικαιρότητα αυτές τις μέρες, είναι σύνθεση του παραγωγικότατου Ρώσου συνθέτη Matvei Blanter, που άφησε πίσω του κάπου 2.000 τραγούδια, από τα οποία η Κατιούσα (Katyusha, Катю́ша), που έγραψε το 1938, είναι το πιο διάσημο διεθνώς. 

Το τραγούδι, για μια κοπελιά που με το τραγούδι της στέλνει την αγάπη της στον καλό της που πολεμά στα ξένα, το πρωτοτραγούδησαν (σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia) μαθήτριες ξεπροβοδίζοντας Ρώσους στρατιώτες που έφευγαν το 1941 για το μέτωπο. Διαδόθηκε σαν αντιπολεμικό τραγούδι, το τραγούδησαν οι Ιταλοί αντιφασίστες παρτιζάνοι [ 1 ] [ 2 ], έγινε και σε μας ο γνωστός «Ύμνος του ΕΑΜ» (σε στίχους του Βασίλη Ρώτα), έδωσε το όνομα και σε ρουκετοβόλα του Κόκκινου Στρατού.

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι συζητήθηκε πολύ η επικαιρότητα, το ότι στη μαθητική παρέλαση προ ημερών η φιλαρμονική του Δήμου Χαλανδρίου, με παραίνεση προφανώς του νέου αριστερού δημάρχου, προσέθεσε τη μουσική της _Κατιούσας_ στο εμβατηριακό ρεπερτόριό του. Ένα σχετικό βιντεάκι είναι εδώ:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQtXVVK_4n4

Πρώτη εύκολη (δική μου) σκέψη: Ως οπαδός της αγγλικής παροιμίας «If a thing is worth doing, it's worth doing well», πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι θλίβομαι κάθε φορά που παρακολουθώ μαθητικές παρελάσεις. Αν βρεθούν καλοί λόγοι να παρελαύνουν οι μαθητές, ας αντιληφθούμε ότι η παρέλαση είναι άσκηση ακρίβειας και πειθαρχίας και επίδειξη ομαδικότητας. Δεν είναι «πάμε βόλτα κουνώντας τα χέρια όπως περίπου μας εμπνέει η μουσική», ούτε «αντίσταση στις παρελάσεις δια της διακωμώδησης». Το θέαμα αποτελεί απαξίωση και εξευτελισμό οποιασδήποτε έννοιας μπορεί να έχει η παρέλαση, και αναρωτιέμαι τι πάνε οι γονείς να καμαρώσουν. Αν μας φοβίζουν οι στρατιωτικής μορφής παρελάσεις, ας τις καταργήσουμε ή ας κοιτάξουμε να κάνουμε άλλου είδους γιορταστικές παρελάσεις. Αυτά (ιδιαίτερα με την περιφρούρηση των τελευταίων ετών) είναι μασκαραλίκια.

Δεύτερη σκέψη: Διδάσκονται στα σχολεία η Εθνική Αντίσταση και ο Εμφύλιος Πόλεμος; Γίνεται σοβαρή συζήτηση; Δεν νομίζω. Παραμένουν θέματα ταμπού, τζιζ κακά, επειδή εξακολουθούν να διχάζουν. Εδώ δυσκολευόμαστε να κάνουμε ψύχραιμη συζήτηση για τα τωρινά μας χάλια και καταφέραμε να δημιουργήσουμε εμφυλιοπολεμικό κλίμα με το διχασμό σε μνημονιακούς και αντιμνημονιακούς. 

Δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου που προστέθηκε άλλο ένα εμβατήριο στις παρελάσεις. Με εκνευρίζουν οι παρελάσεις αυτού του είδους, με ενοχλεί που δεν μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε ούτε το παρόν μας ούτε το παρελθόν μας με ψύχραιμους, ουσιαστικούς και εποικοδομητικούς τρόπους. Οπότε, η γραφική ενέργεια του δημάρχου είναι μια μικρή κουτσουλιά σε μια χαβούζα αναποτελεσματικότητας. 

Έχουμε πάρει την Κατιούσα, δηλαδή!


----------



## SilentBob (Nov 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> Έχουμε πάρει την Κατιούσα, δηλαδή!



Καμιά τέτοια Κατιούσα να μη φάμε μόνο στο κεφάλι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2014)

SilentBob said:


> Καμιά τέτοια Κατιούσα να μη φάμε μόνο στο κεφάλι.



Καλωσήρθες! Σωστά λες. Έγραψα πιο πάνω...



nickel said:


> έδωσε το όνομα και σε ρουκετοβόλα του Κόκκινου Στρατού



δηλαδή σε εκτοξευτήρες των βλημάτων, αλλά φαίνεται ότι και τα βλήματα έχουν πάρει αυτό το όνομα.

Katyusha rockets

Πάντως, τη συστοιχία των εκτοξευτήρων οι Ναζί την έλεγαν «το όργανο του Στάλιν» (Stalin's organ) — επειδή θύμιζε εκείνα τα εκκλησιαστικά όργανα με τους σωλήνες (τους αυλούς). Τι νομίσατε;


----------

